
SpaceX Is Going to Blow Up a Falcon 9 Rocket Just After Launch - woliveirajr
https://futurism.com/spacex-blow-falcon-9-rocket-launch/
======
zamalek
It really is a testament to NASA that they managed a moon landing _without_
this level of testing. I wonder how much further along we'd be if there hadn't
been a run of visionless administrations.

~~~
craftyguy
> It really is a testament to NASA that they managed a moon landing without
> this level of testing.

NASA definitely did this exact same testing for Apollo, I'm not sure why you
assumed they didn't.

[https://invidio.us/watch?v=AqeJzItldSQ](https://invidio.us/watch?v=AqeJzItldSQ)

~~~
matt123456789
There ended up being a real failure in the test. Fortunately, the failure
occurred in the same system whose failsafe was being tested, giving the
failsafe a real chance to shine. The Apollo program never ceases to amaze.

------
redis_mlc
It would be a lot more economical to just end-of-life the ISS.

The ISS is a vampire on science funding, and I can't think of a single
important scientific paper from it, in contrast to hundreds from the Hubble
and WMAP.

~~~
yummypaint
I tend to interpret this as indicating that the funding pool is too small.
Most of the observation time of how the body responds to microgravity
necessarily happens on space stations. The engineering challenges of human
space travel are also a driver of technology. There is also an important
diplomatic component to the ISS and the powerful symbolism of the nations of
the world collectively building and maintaining something peaceful and truly
awesome.

------
coldnose
It’ll blow up _some time after_ the abort sequence, due to loss of active
control at a relatively low altitude and relatively high speed. It’s not
simulating an explosion as part of the test, AFAIK.

------
LorenPechtel
Why would there be any risk of the fuel ending up in the ocean? If it doesn't
go boom in the test wouldn't the range safety officer push his button?

~~~
ncmncm
Buttons don't always do what you hoped.

Looks like it is a lot less dense than water, so it would just spread out and
boil away.

------
app4soft
TL;DR: _Falcon 9 's Block 5 booster core B1046 would be "destroyed in Dragon
fire"_.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1216148780635938816](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1216148780635938816)

